# Fort Wayne Indiana?



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone here from, or around, the Fort Wayne Indiana area? :cheers


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm just down the road in Huntington.


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Sep 4, 2005)

Im in Lafayette


----------



## Formula White Hawk (Mar 3, 2005)

Right here in Fort Wayne!


----------



## Ace22 (Oct 4, 2005)

Was wondering...where did you guys get your GTO's? Tom Kelley, Don Ayers, Courtesy? I am right her in Van Wert, Ohio and go to Fort Wayne all of the time. I will be on the lookout for you guys!!! :willy:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm in Huntington. I bought my Black 04, with Red interior 10 days ago at Thomkinson BMW. I guess the guy that traded it couldn't handle the power. It only had 3,214 miles on it when he traded in on the BMW.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I live in Toledo, but I'm from Ft Wayne and I visit family there 5 or 6 times a year. If you are in Van Wert, you might consider a drive to T-Town to buy from Brown Pontiac. I got an 05 with a six speed for $28,200 brand new. They are making good deals to make room for the '06's. Ask for T, he was good to work with.


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

C5ORGTO said:


> I'm in Huntington. I bought my Black 04, with Red interior 10 days ago at Thomkinson BMW. I guess the guy that traded it couldn't handle the power. It only had 3,214 miles on it when he traded in on the BMW.



Well now there are three of us in town. :cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

How about a Fort Wayne cruise somewhere this spring. We may have to jump on one of the Indy cruises, I don't know that there are that many GTO's up here.


----------

